# Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?



## karlethecat (4. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

hier mal eine etwas speziellere Frage an Pflanzen-Experten ... will damit nicht meinen Bau-Thread aufblähen. 

Ich habe für den flacheren Bereich des Teiches (1,25m Tiefe) so einen Behälter hier stehen: 
 
Durchmesser 55cm, Höhe 1m. 

Wird es eurer Meinung nach funktionieren dort eine Seerose anzusiedeln? Ich dachte als "Substrat" nehme ich Kieselsteine (Lehmgemische etc. wird ja nicht funktionieren). Wenn jemand eine Chance sieht, dann bitte ich um einen Tipp welche ich verwendet könnte (nymphaion.de) ... 

Wenn es nicht gehen wird, was könnte ich sonst reinpflanzen. __ Schilf?


----------



## derdirk (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Hallo Marc,

ich denke du wirst eher ein Rostproblem bekommen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Kieselsteine als Substrat für Seerosen funktioniert nicht. Sie brauchen ein Substrat, das sich an die Wurzeln anschmiegt, ansonsten haut das mit dem Nährstofftransport nicht hin. 

Seh ich das richtig, dass das als Turm stehen bleibt? Die Idee gefällt mir, Du könntest Seerosen mit Ananasrhizom seitlich aus dem Turm wachsen lassen. Aber es muss etwas hinein, damit Du ein normales Substrat verwenden kannst. Mit einem Jutesack auslegen vielleicht?


----------



## karlethecat (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Hallo Dirk, hallo Werner, 

@ Dirk: Edelstahl rostet eigentlich nicht, und das Teil stand wohl schon länger im Wasser zuvor ... das was da auf dem Bild bräunlich erscheint ist Dreck. 

@ Werner: Ja, soll so bleiben als Turm. Was meinst du mit "normales Substrat"? Möchte eigentlich keinen Lehm oder ähnliches verwenden. Was könnte ich noch als Substrat nehmen? Liapor vielleicht? Bzw. was könnte ich da statt einer Seerose reinpflanzen?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Hallo Marc

Wie groß sind denn die Löcher?

Normaler Blähton schwimmt dir auch auf (ob der überhaupt für Seerosen geeignet ist kann ich nicht sagen)
Es gibt spezielles Liapor Material (M6, 0/8, gebrochen), welches sehr schwer ist und nicht aufschwimmt.
Ich habe das in meinem Bodenfilter, aber das rieselt dir sicher durch die Löcher!
Hier habe ich ein Bild von dem Material:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/118876&d=1370324240
Mein Vorschlag:
Du füllst unten mit groben Material auf (ich würde da Lava oder Zeolith nehmen als Biofilterfläche) und stellst dann oben noch einen Pflanzkorb mit der Seerose in dem entsprechenden Substrat rein.
Da kann sich natürlich auch viel Dreck sammeln und vielleicht ist da __ Schilf die bessere Bepflanzung?

Alternativ kann man auch so was verwenden, um das feine Substrat zu halten:
http://www.technische-netze.de/epag...7132/Categories/"Unkrautvlies Pflanzschlauch"


Gruß, Knut


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Hallo Knut,

mit 25 cm Wasser über dem Turm könntest Du doch gucken, ob Du eine Maurerbütte oder sowas reinhängen kannst und dort dann eine Seerose mit Seerosensubstrat einpflanzen. Das bleibt dann in der Bütte und kann nicht ausspülen.


----------



## karlethecat (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Hallo zusammen, danke auch für eure Antworten schon mal. 

Ich glaube ich muss von dem Gedanken der Seerose in diesem Behälter Abstand nehmen ... gefällt mir alles nicht so toll, weil ich eigentlich nix reinbauen will in das Teil ... 

Was meint ihr, wird __ Schilf auch in Kieselsteinen wachsen? Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das eine schöne "Schilfinsel" werden könnte wenn die Pflanze erst mal auch auf der Seite rauswächst.


----------



## mg1990 (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

also __ schilf wächst bei mir auch in Kieselsteinen. 
Nur das Schilf könnte aus dem behälter meiner Meinung nach ziemlich leicht ausbrechen. Wenn man dann den teich noch mit teichfolie ausgelegt hat könnte es schnell mal ein loch geben.


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Mahlzeit,

mal ne andere Meinung: das Ding ist zwar schön und sicherlich ist die Idee grundsätzlich ok - *aber:* wieso stellst Du Dir so einen riesen Turm in den Teich um in von innen mit einer Pflanze zu bepflanzen? 
Wie gesagt - Idee ist grundsätzlich gut, aber wenn Du den Turm bepflanzt, siehst Du die ersten drei Jahre nix wachsen und wenn es soweit ist, wächt´s aus allen Löchern raus (???) Wieso möchtest Du den Turm nicht rundum, also quasi von aussen zuwachsen lassen - wenn das geht? 
Das geht zwar nicht mit einer Seerose und meine Fantasie reicht nicht für ein fertiges Bild im Kopf, aber vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwelche Pflanzen für unter Wasser, die sich an dem Lochblech hochranken? Dann hättest Du einen rundum bewachsenen Turm, der dann auch optisch eine Funktion erfüllen würde.

Bitte entschuldige, ich möchte Dein Thema nicht schlecht reden, aber wie gesagt fehlt mir da etwas Fantasie.

Trotzdem, oder auch mit den Anregungen viel Spaß bein Machen. Wenn´s fertig ist, bin ich mal auf ein Foto gespannt. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Mahl ne andere Frage: Warum muss das Teil eigentlich in den Teich?


----------



## karlethecat (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

@ Christine: Das Teil muss nicht unbedingt in den Teich ... aber ich hätte direkt im Becken gerne wieder eine Seerose oder ein andere Pflanze (außer im Pflanzenfilter), darum kam diese Idee zustande. Ansonsten finde ich sieht das zu steril aus. Und in diesem ominösen Teil war zuvor wohl auch schon eine Pflanze drinnen. 

@ Andreas: Hm, kann man drüber nachdenken. Fantasie habe ich leider auch nicht, und Ahnung von Pflanzen schon gar nicht. Darum werfe ich das Thema hier ja auch einfach mal rein. 

Wobei ich in anderen Foren mittlerweile von Leuten gelesen habe welche sich tatsächlich Seerosen in Kieselsteine pflanzen. Und anscheinend funktioniert das auch. Denke dass ein Laie aber gar nicht beurteilen kann ob der Seerose "gut" geht.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Hallo Marc,

sicher geht es auch mal, eine Seerose in Kiesel zu setzen. Es gibt so ein, zwei Sorten, die man Nilpferdfutter nennt. Die wachsen wie blöd und kommen wohl auch noch mit widrigen Umständen zurecht. 

Guck doch einfach, ob jemand von so einer Monsterrose ein Stück für Dich hat. (Allerdings erst im nächsten Frühjahr - die Seerosenteilungssaison ist vorbei.)

__ Schilf käme mir freiwillig nicht in den (Folien-)Teich. Dann eher __ Rohrkolben oder vielleicht eine gelbe __ Schwertlilie?


----------



## karlethecat (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

... __ Rohrkolben oder __ Schwertlilie ... hört sich gut an (und sieht aus wie __ Schilf ) 
Ich meinte mit Schilf einfach nur etwas das höher wächst. Nicht das Unkraut das es wohl ist. 
Wobei, eine 2mm PE-Folie wird es nicht knacken ...


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Echtes __ Schilf? Ist, als ob Du mit einem Messer auf die Folie hackst...


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

He Marc,

Seerose kannste von mir haben - war jahrelang im Teich, ohne Gitterdrumrum . Farbe weiss,  hellrosa oder kräftig rosa. Ich hau das Zeug aus´m Teich raus - eigentlich wollt ich´s heute machen, aber nachdem ich heute arbeiten war, verschieb ich´s nich´n paar Tage. Raus kommts definitiv und wenn Du´s willst, komplett mit Korb drumrum.

Die Rosen sind bei mir so zwischen 70 cm und 1 meter tief, 1,25 meter ist also kein Thema.

Wenn Du willst, gerne. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Noch ne Idee:

wenn Du, wie Christine sagt, das Rohr nicht ins Wasser stellst, sondern z.B. mit LED-Lämpchen verschiedener Farben (oder sonst irgendwie mit verschiedenen Farben) das Rohr von innen her beleuchtest und stufenweise absetzt und oben herausschauend eine Blume (hängende Geranie oder sowas) und ein größen mäßig passendes Gefäß hast, kannste Dir sowas wie eine Blumenampel erstellen. Ist besonders abends ein Hingucker !

Beschreibung ist vielleicht nicht die einfachste und klarste, aber Du hast sicherlich auch Fantasie


----------



## karlethecat (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Hallo Andreas, 

danke für das Angebot. Ich werde aber wohl dieses Teil mit einem "buntgestreiften __ Rohrkolben" oder so bepflanzen. Mal sehen ... ob es eine kleine Insel gibt. :?


----------



## andreas w. (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

??? sind die __ Rohrkolben für so tiefes Wasser geeignet oder mußte da Sand auffüllen wie ein Weltmeister? 
Wenn ja - mach Dir nochmal gedanken über die Ausgestaltung - oder kürz das Lochblech auf die halbe Höhe, dann kannste das Gebilde zweimal erstellen  

Dir fällt schon was ein. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Michael H (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

Ich hab hier mal mit gelesen , und staune über meine Pflanzen .
Die sitzen alle in kleinen und großen Steinen ohne Substrat , Erde oder ähnliches . Alles Wächst und gedeiht


----------



## karlethecat (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerose im Lochblechkasten, wird das gehen?*

... ich denke das liegt daran dass Pflanzen nicht so viel darüber nachdenken wie wir


----------

